
A fix for the Java leap second bug (2012) - Mojah
https://ma.ttias.be/a-fix-for-the-java-leap-second-bug/
======
Mojah
Reposting this, seems this year's leap second is causing similar issues. Or
the same as 2012 with many unpatched systems.

